# RWD bellhousing for TDI engine?



## wirehound (Mar 3, 2005)

Has there ever been a rear wheel drive vehicle powered by a TDI engine? Or does any aftermarket company manufacture one?
Thanks.


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: RWD bellhousing for TDI engine? (wirehound)*

make an adapter, have a machine shop build an adapter to mate them an aluminium plate maybe about 1 to 1.5 " it get done alot not necesarily for atdi but...


----------



## Piper106 (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: RWD bellhousing for TDI engine? (wirehound)*

Looks like you also posted same question over in the TDI section. See my reply there.
Piper106


----------



## Piper106 (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: RWD bellhousing for TDI engine? (Piper106)*

Probably should be here in hybrid/swap anyway, so here is that reply I mentioned above...
Since I'd like to put a VW engine in a fiberglass replica 1932 Ford, and since a FWD '32 Ford is just wrong, I've been looking for almost three years for just those sort of parts. 
No go from VW or commercial builders that I am aware of. 
Asked on another board what VW group might have in Europe that we don't get to see here in the US, no help there either.
Kennedy gets mentioned often, and while they make quite a line of adapters to hook all sorts of different motors to the classic air cooled VW transaxle, as far as I can see they don't catalog anything to go the other way, i.e. Volkswagen engine to non-VW RWD trans.
Looked at the Audi transaxles two years ago at the Detroit Auto Show. They would be good if your looking for 4WD or AWD, but there is way too much extra stuff to carry around for get a rear drive. The Audi trans integrates the trans, front differential, front ring and pinion, and second differential to power up the rear drive in the one case. The thing is huge! 
I guess you could use a Quantum or Fox trans if you wanted RWD with a mid-engine, but front engine and rear wheel drive there is nothing. 
So I gave up looking and changed to doing. Working in my garage for the last couple of months (between the honey do projects that is) on my own adapter to hook a VW four cylinder (from a Rabbit, Golf, Jetta, New Bettle, etc) to a Borg Warner T5 from a RWD Chevy S-10. An adapter and other stuff, like a working starter. I'm about half way there... I think. 
If I ever get it figured out, I'll was thinking about selling parts or plans to those who would want their own.
Piper106


----------



## Bryce Ludwig (Mar 5, 2005)

Acme Adapters (http://www.acmeadapters.com) makes kits to put a VW TD or 1.8T into a Suzuki Samurai or Sidekick. Remove the transfer case and you have a RWD transmission.
Another option would be to take a longitudal transaxle and mount in the rear of the vehicle, and put your engine up front, much like Alfa Romeo did with the Alfetta, GTV6 and Milano.


----------



## Piper106 (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: (Bryce Ludwig)*

Another example of an otherwise FWD longitudinal transaxle used for rear wheel drive a little more common (at least around here) than the Alfa Romeo examples was the Plymouth Prowler. The transaxle from a Dasher, Quantum, Fox, or B5 series (1998 to date) Passat would be suitable for that style conversion. Making a 6 or 7 foot long engine rpm drive shaft from the engine to the transaxle is the scary part for the average homebuilder in my mind. Maybe if I saw how Chrysler did it on the Prowler I could follow their lead. 
I have not seen a Suzuki Samurai trans and transfer case so I don't know how easy (or difficult) it would be to remove the TC and fab up a proper RWD drive shaft yoke mount. The other concern is that this adaption retains the Suzuki 180 mm clutch. Don't know how well it would hold up behind a one of the higher torque VW engines. 
Piper106


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Piper106)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Piper106* »_Another example of an otherwise FWD longitudinal transaxle used for rear wheel drive a little more common (at least around here) than the Alfa Romeo examples was the Plymouth Prowler. The transaxle from a Dasher, Quantum, Fox, or B5 series (1998 to date) Passat would be suitable for that style conversion. Making a 6 or 7 foot long engine rpm drive shaft from the engine to the transaxle is the scary part for the average homebuilder in my mind. Maybe if I saw how Chrysler did it on the Prowler I could follow their lead. 


Check out the torque tube on a 944. etc. As I have said before Volvo used VW diesel 6 cyl. in their RWD cars, has anyone tried checked into these to see if they would mate to a TDi engine? Another option is using a FIAT twin cam gearbox. Small FIATs used a VW automatic and the twin cam is swapped into them but may be used with a Lancia gearbox. It is worth checking into.


----------



## Piper106 (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: (vwpat)*

Correct me if I'm wrong, but thought I was told that the Volvo 6 cylinder diesel used the same bolt pattern on the trans end as the Audi/Quantum inline 5 of the same era. That pattern unfortunity is not the same as the four cylinder bell housing bolt pattern. If the Volvo is the I5 pattern, its bell housing would be no help hooking up a TDI diesel in a front engine RWD arrangement. 
Don't know about the Lancia and Fiat stuff. Could you tell us more??
Piper106


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Piper106)*

it is a 6 and I suspected it was the same as the 5, how different is it? I have never checked. I told you what I know about the FIAT gearbox. single cam FIATs used VW autos and people swap twin cams(from RWD cars) into them but may have to use a Lancia box (which is a transverse twin cam). Someone must have access to a FIAT gearbox.


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: (vwpat)*

also the mustang etranny pretty strong actually could easily be adapted as I said above with a cnc'd adapter plate custom axles etc and there is also air cooled conversion out there for like 16v and 8v to go in ghia na d old beetles so they make adapters for those cars I know for a fact just cant remember website maybe check an vw trendsor something


_Modified by 2doorV6 at 12:20 AM 3-8-2005_


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (2doorV6)*

What about the Porsche 924? 
The 924 used a derivative of a VW comercial engine, and an audi transaxle mounted at the rear via a torque tube. I've no idea what the bellhousing pattern is on those, but they're front engined, rear drive, and mostly VAG.


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (polov8)*

I wonder what bellhousing, adapter, etc. this guy used? http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...48400


----------



## trbotwuk (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: (vwpat)*

couldn't you use a syncro tranny and weld the diff and only use the rear output shaft then use the diff of any normal rear wheel drive car?


----------



## grasshopperdrag (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (trbotwuk)*

This will help you:
Over here there is a kit car based on the Lotus Seven that uses the VW 1.8T engine (up to 300hp) in combination with a Ford 5spd. Probably has an adapterplate or special bellhousing, but the 1.8T engine uses the same bolt diagram as the tdi.
The transmission should be out of the european Ford Sierra/Sapphir and as it was fitted to the Ford Kent engine a US modell to get that from may be the 70s Ford Pinto (4spd).
Be aware that the latest VW use a chain driven oil pump and those modells use different flywheels than earlier modells.
Tech data for the HKT 7
http://www.eumeta.de/sevenig/splus.htm
And the company:
http://www.hkt-7.de/technik_1.php
This forum may help you to find the adapter/bellhousing
http://www.seven-ig.de/
The Dodge Omni used a simmilar engineblock in the Omni I believe.
Maybe there was another Dodge with that engine in north/south orientation.


----------



## Piper106 (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: (grasshopperdrag)*

grasshopperdrag
That VW 1.8T in the Lotus 7 style kit car should have the type of parts I would be looking for. As far as the transmission, both the Pinto and the Mustang used the "German" four speed during the late 1970s, so if that is the trans, we are familar with those here in the US. 
Problem is that to get around in the websites you link I would need a lot of language skills in German. Two years of German language class in high school thirty years ago is clearly not adequate. Could help us and find a page/thread that covers the bell housing and trans?? Once I have the thread I can use one of the on-line translation programs, (for French to English there is Babblefish, there should be something for German to English) but to wander aimlessly would be a lost cause. 
Thanks 
Piper106


----------



## Piper106 (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: (grasshopperdrag)*

As far as the Dodge Omni, I had about the same thought. Since the early Omni/Horizons used the VW 1.7L engine, I thought that the later 2.2L/2.5L engine used in the Omni and the Dodge Dakota RWD truck might have the same trans end bolt pattern as the VW engine. No such luck. The Chrysler 2.2L/2.5L engine bolt pattern is nothing like the VW. Another dead end.
Piper106


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (Piper106)*

I was looking through some old magazines and FAT Performance (of air cooled fame) used to build Rabbit motors for off-roading, and they advertised adapter plates and such. Might not have anything anymore, but might be a good lead t otry.


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: (greggearhead)*

I once saw a company who used VW engines in Suzuki Samuri's 
They made an adapter plate to go between the samuri trans and the vw engine


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (gtiboy66)*

Oh yeah! Don't know why I didnt' think of that. I have done a bunch of rock-crawling and the Samuri guys adapt a bunch of motors/trans, etc to get better power and reliability (though nothing inherently wrong with the Suzi motor). Here is one of them. There are at least 2 or 3 companies that make adapter kits. 
http://www.rocky-road.com/diesel.html
Hmm. This may work. I wonder if the Suzi trans can hold up to higher power and high speed loadings vs. the lower rpm torque loading of off road?


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (greggearhead)*

The gear ratios in the Samurai 5 speed look to be decent as well. Not as close as the close ratio 020, but not as wide as the wide ratios, either. 
http://www.lepayne.com/gears.html
Damn. A rear wheel drive Dasher would be hella cool....


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (greggearhead)*

Oh, forgort to mention the Samurai transfer case is divorced, so removing it is uber simple. Would be the way to go.


----------



## Piper106 (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: (greggearhead)*

Maybe I'm making my project harder than it needs to be. 
Divorced transfer case on the Samurai eh?
The Samurai trans, how big of a lump of cast iron is it? I'm trying to build something light, and a big truck like trans would not be a good match.
Piper106


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (Piper106)*

I can't remember. I know they are tiny as truck transmissions go, but beefy enough to withstand rock-crawling torque loads. I thought they were aluminum, but not sure. If I make it to the salvage yard this week, I will try to take some measurements.


----------



## novaraz (Mar 21, 2005)

don't know if this helps, but i found this post on the turbodieselregistry forums-
"Posted by: DKarvwnaris
Quote:
Originally Posted by blkdragon
while were on ratios i have a question about my upcomming swap.will my
ford(i know,its a ford)ranger with 3.73 gears,a nv4500,and cummins 4bt
drive the same like in mph and rpm wise as a Ram with 3.73 gears,a
nv4500,and 6bt?

Unless you glaze the clutch or snap the Ranger's rear axle, it will be the
same. Have you considered the extra nose weight and made provisions to
counterbalance it? You'll have no problem smoking the rear tires off if
you don't, whether you want to or not.
Have you considered possibly upgrading the rear end to a ford 9"?,
specifically the Lincoln Versailles application. It will fit the rear of
your ranger within a few inches of stock width. Best part is you get disc
brakes as well.
I doubt the 7.5 or 8.8 axles that are stock under the rangers will survive
if you're looking to drive it like a full size dodge.
Have you considered a VW TDI engine for your Ranger? It would allow you to
remain in nearly the same RPM range as the gasser engine now. I have seen
a few guys doing this in S-10 pickups and Blazers, impressive fuel mileage
and more than enough power for a mini pickup. I saw a GM tranny hanging
off the back of a TDI at a trade show last year, so you should be able to
find adapters from someone."


----------

